
Ask HN: How to stop recruiters reformatting my resume? - newprint
I&#x27;m looking for another position and my resume is written in Latex. It looks great, well laid out, easy to read, in .pdf 
However, recruiters insist that I provide to them my resume in MS Word document and they do something with, unknown to me. One of the recruiters accidentally emailed me &quot;by-product&quot; of his creation. Not only he represented me, but document looked like shit.<p>I don&#x27;t want anyone messing with my resume. How do I stop recruiters from making a mess out of my resume ?
======
jonathanhd
The only solution is to never use third party recruiters, apply directly to
the company.

------
vfulco2
I wish there was a fix for this. As a professional resume editor, I hear this
all the time after I have delivered the product. I would like to do away with
MS Word and screwing with resumes by the evil do'ers. Markdown and LaTex would
be an ideal world.

------
CSharp01
You can ask them to remove you from their database. Even if you send PDF, they
can still convert it to Word.

Source: am a recruiter

~~~
dwd
Convert each page to an image. You can't stop them but you can make it more
difficult.

This is more for online job search where you don't want them parsing your
resume for their database when you just want to apply to one specific job.

------
jki275
Don't work with them.

I hate when they do that also. I refuse to work with third party recruiters.

------
uberman
The "something" is almost certainly entering the text/data into their
database.

